# would you enjoy, experiment?



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

I assume it has been done, even though I can't find any links or info on it in English. I am thinking about setting up my under construction N scale layout for, operation via internet connection. Operating sessions with remote "engineers", of course experienced in operating model trains especially operating with DCC. Of course I wouldn't be going to extremes with it for the trial, just start simple with tuning the interface and the web cam angles. I do pc repair so I could build a small server type desktop from my spare parts. I would probably have to set up some sort of failsafe for electrical problems. I would like to have it set up where I didn't have to be present for people to operate, so folks with password (no-charge) could log in and run a train whenever they need a fix. I would have to set up password protection, to keep non experienced people from reeking havoc on my layout. I would want to chat with interested operators to make sure they are in fact experienced model railroad operators. And somehow set up secure accounts for their access, all with different passwords and usernames. I use MRC prodigy and so I use the MRC computer control software. I would have to get in touch with MRC and learn about multiple instances of the program on multiple computers running the same layout. My layout is double mainline with one ladder style yard, 2 industries being served-coal branch 3 load out tracks & lumber mill with 2 operations tracks inbound and outbound lumber products. This idea is just in my imagination right now, but i would really love to do it. Please chime in with opinions, ideas, suggestions or whatever. I think it would be fun and neat, of course anyone could view operations via webcam, but only approved operators could interact. Who knows, maybe we could start something big, thanx for reading.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You should have added a "I don't know" in the poll selection.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I would be interested in something like that.


----------



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

*yeah*



big ed said:


> You should have added a "I don't know" in the poll selection.


I should have, I didn't think about it, I was on my way out the door to go mollie mooch hunting!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I dunno. The last time I experimented with something landed me 8.5 years in the Army! 

I'd probably do something like that.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

bishop said:


> I should have, I didn't think about it, I was on my way out the door to go mollie mooch hunting!


Mobile mooch hunting? 

A mod can add the I don't know if you ask him right, after he has had a cup of coffee. 

I will add yes, even though I don't know much about DCC, I could watch.

Mobile mooch hunting......cruising around looking for/at women? :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I added the "I don't know" option.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> I added the "I don't know" option.
> 
> TJ


You know? 
Mobile mooch hunting?


----------

